# Best source for foil pans for small job catering



## chef amy-azing (Sep 8, 2015)

Greetings all!  I hope I'm not overstepping bounds by posting here.  You see, I have a bit of an identity crisis.  In May of this year (2015) I started my own business called "Saved Thyme."  I describe myself as somewhere between a personal chef and a caterer.  I'm not a personal chef in that I don't come to your house and cook (I have a commissary kitchen) but if you're having an event and need food service for ~ 300 ppl don't call me.    I cook home-cooked meals for my very busy parent friends that can't be home cooking them.  My main goal in life is to combat fast food drive thru's and chain food take out.  I started this business on a career change - left the world of accounting/finance to follow my life's purpose as I understand it.

My question for everyone out there is - tell me of a great place for catering supplies specifically foil pans which accommodate small orders i.e. 9x13, 8x8 or other similar sizes.  Preferably made to fold down over cardboard lids that I could affix my logo to.  Any help is most appreciated!!!


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

webstaurantstore.com. Or if you don't need as many as come in a case, dollar stores or your nearest restaurant store sell them in smaller quantities. Just remember when pricing out your food to include the cost of the disposables. Gina


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Don't know what area of the country you're in but GFS (Gordon Food Services) has outlets everywhere.

Also their are restaurant supply business listed in the Yellow Pages.


----------



## chef amy-azing (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks so much for the responses.  I'm located in NE Iowa.  So far webstaurant supply online appears to be the best option as I have found through my online research.  It just wasn't clear to me whether or not I can get the foil/cardboard lids for all sizes of foils on there.  Probably a chat with their customer service would give me what I need.  I just wasn't sure if someone else had found a better provider.

Thanks again!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree you should pursue the webstaurantstore connection first, they're good and will
work with you on your needs. As will foodservicewarehouse (FSW)--knowledgeable, 
service-oriented people without an attitude.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Chef Amy-azing said:


> Thanks so much for the responses. I'm located in NE Iowa. So far webstaurant supply online appears to be the best option as I have found through my online research. It just wasn't clear to me whether or not I can get the foil/cardboard lids for all sizes of foils on there. Probably a chat with their customer service would give me what I need. I just wasn't sure if someone else had found a better provider.
> 
> Thanks again!


They will have separate lids for the common size foil pans. I know they have like 7-8-9" rounds. The also sell the combos that have the container and the lids. The light gauge pans are somewhat flimsy. I use a 30 gauge for cinnamon rolls.

I'm sure you're considering removing the availability to microwave a covered foil dish.


----------

